# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Rode strepen op de buik

## JordyM

Beste,

Ik heb al een aantal jaren rode strepen op mijn buik wel geteld 2, dit is erg zichtbaar als ik gezet heb en ik vind het niet mooi als je gaat zwemmen of dergelijke, iemand die misschien weet hoe je deze kunt weg krijgen?

----------


## Leontien

Wanneer je zit, kan je iets plooien. Daar kun je rode strepen van krijgen. Hoe je dat weg kan krijgen weet ik niet.

----------

